# Hello world !



## 4m4r85 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello there,
34 years, living in the south of France.

I own a TT mk3 2.0 TFSI S-line. I was very happy with it (apart from the comfort during long trips) until very recently ... small problems that are starting to appear (the car is only 28,000 km and 4.5 years old).
I found the forum by looking for help on the internet on how to do the repairs myself and avoid the exorbitant cost at Audi.

Cheers, A.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## 4m4r85 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi all,
Many thanks. I am eager to contribute.

Cheers, A.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

